# Resurfacing hollow core doors



## mpohlabel (Aug 30, 2011)

I dont want to replace my doors right now. It just isnt in the budget. Plus extra work to trim down since they arent perfect to size with facotry doors from Lowes or HD. So...I want to pain them. But my dilemma is that they arent flat. They have this raised wood grain surface Im not sure I will like once painted. 

I am going white and want to add moulding to create a 6 panel/4 panel look. I think it should be smooth then add the moulding. But I am not sure how. Any ideas or feedback on if it would make a differance?

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

When you say the doors are not smooth, can you tell us if it is just the grain of the wood that is ruff?? Are you able to take the doors down and give them a good sanding outside?? I only ask this because to sand a door smooth if it is the grain will create some dust, if you dont care about the dust inside is cool:thumbsup:. If you could take a pic of the doors, as they say a picture is worth a thousand words. You will get better information on how to get to your desired finish.

Your post was good, you explained what you have and what you are hoping for, just going that little bit more will totally help in getting you where you want to go>>

Glad you asked us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mpohlabel (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is a close up. Hopefully this is a good pic. I hate the blond wood we have in this house. We bought house in foreclosure so that was really the only thing I hated. I am in process of changing it all!!!


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

MP, you'll be fine, I've painted more than my share of those grain type doors in my day. You will see the grain after painting, but as said, it'll look fine. To attempt to smooth them out with filler would be a real mess and probably look like crap, imo. I'd be more curious to see what profile trim you would use to create the panel look.


----------



## mpohlabel (Aug 30, 2011)

I will post pics when I do it! Ty!!!


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

JS has it. Oak grain shows though, and IMO looks very nice.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok Guys, Joe and Brush and all others watching. I would want to sand, clean dust and prime the doors first before adding any trim. Is that a fair assesment?? 

This is just my opinion totally!!!!!!!!! Trying to make a flush (flat panel) door look like a six panel door just does not work. Adding the moulding seems to be a great option to sprucing up a door, but it looks like moulding added to spruce up a door. You can not achieve the true recesses that a six panel door has by adding only moulding. The moulding will make it look different, but not like a true six panel. I would totally be happy with the wonderful grain that you have now and with a good primer and finish paint they will look wonderful. \


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

m1951mm said:


> Ok Guys, Joe and Brush and all others watching. I would want to sand, clean dust and prime the doors first before adding any trim. Is that a fair assesment??
> 
> This is just my opinion totally!!!!!!!!! Trying to make a flush (flat panel) door look like a six panel door just does not work. Adding the moulding seems to be a great option to sprucing up a door, but it looks like moulding added to spruce up a door. You can not achieve the true recesses that a six panel door has by adding only moulding. The moulding will make it look different, but not like a true six panel. I would totally be happy with the wonderful grain that you have now and with a good primer and finish paint they will look wonderful. \


I would absolutely do everything possible prior to adding the trim, up to one finish coat. I would also bring the molding to the same point. Attach the molding, putty, caulk, finish. Good point. As to how it would look, I think it would like fine, depending on what molding and how it's applied. While most all panel doors have recessed panels, I have seen raised panels. Doesn't exactly create the same effect, and not exactly panels, but it could look nice. OP, do one lightly nailed and post a pic. Some of the most interesting effects come through experimentation. Good post M.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

My concern is that if these doors are hollow? Moulding is going to have to get glued on or something since there is nothing to nail to but here and there? Changes in humidity and temp just to start are going to raise havoc and warp at least wood trim. Maybe faux foam would work. One person with a temper slamming something is going to pop the faux trim right off? 

I admit I am in a terrible no more faux anything mood but I don't see this working long term. And indeed, I agree that gluing moulding on a contemporary door trying to make it look like a panel door? Is going to look like you glued moulding on a contemporary door to make it look like a panel door no matter how you caulk it.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You can glue on veneer if you want a smooth finish and they come in 4’ x 8’ sheets.
Here’s a link: http://www.oakwoodveneer.com/products.html


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know why I glossed over the panelled thing, but I also think it will not work well.
The doors are what they are- paint them and they will look nice. Try and trick them up may mean disaster.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Brushjockey said:


> Try and trick them up may mean disaster.


Yup!:thumbup:


----------



## mpohlabel (Aug 30, 2011)

Well These are up upstairs doors...Do you think them painted white and the trim white is going to look ok?

Also here is my kitchen. I have already painted the cabinets that were that awful Blond wood. I need to get doors done now.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

those doors look great painted with that grain. here what i would do zinsser cover stain oil bonding primer .then 2 coats top quality latex semi.ok now notice i'm not using the abrevation.in my humble opinion i think adding moulding to a door screams handy man .sorry no offence to handy men ,i'm just saying:huh:


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I refinished some flat cabinet doors, added a base cap moulding in picture frame style. Then added cut out squares of the laminate flooring the homeowner had me install, into the picture frames. Very tricky cutting. but the final look really pleased the customer. Looked very Swedish (ok Joe where is my dictionary, lol) which is what she wanted.

I only posted this to show that there are very different ways to add to a door priovided you have the equipment and the time to get all the doors you want done--done. One would not work if all the rest were different.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I just saw your new pics of the doors. Once you have good preparation and paint on them they will look totally different. I again say that adding the moulding will not do what you really want it to do IMHO. Good solid doors, why replace them?????? Sand, dust, prime, paint, no fooling with mouldings that may not look all that great. I wish I had a picture of what flush doors look like with base cap (the moulding normally of choice) it really does look like an add on. BEAUTIFUL wood like you have, paint it and know you have good looking doors.

How many hands are sturring this pot????? Got a good thread---Thanks to the op, everyone is on board, lol.


----------



## tibberous (Mar 25, 2010)

Aren't hollow core doors like $20 at home depot? I just bought one and remember thinking how cheap it was.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

And the glued on, pimped out moulding will not look right unless you "heavy up" the trim around the frame. Before you know it, you have spent what you would on pre-hung door (hopefully not from a box store).


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I wasn't thinking along the lines of using base cap, that's why I said depending upon the molding and how it's applied. Base cap would be too bulky. There is a large variety of detail moldings that I say, if applied right, could add a little interest. Not to say that OP is, but a good carpenter can do some amazing things with dead trees. Those doors don't look hollow core.


----------



## mpohlabel (Aug 30, 2011)

Doors are 25 but I would have to trim them all down and drill all the holes for the knobs and hinges. For as many doors as I have not sure if I could do. But I guess buying one to see if I could do it would be interesting. I have 8 doors.


----------



## mpohlabel (Aug 30, 2011)

I think I will attempt to just paint them and then see. I will post pictures and get some opinions.

They aren't solid doors I do know that.

You guys are great!! and really quick responses!! :yes:


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Dead trees and a little caulk and paint makes a carpenter what they aint:laughing:


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Bottom line. You have really nice looking doors!! Follow the search on this site to get the information you need to give them a nice paint finish and they will look great.

Yes, please post pics and lets us know.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Yup, "a little putty, a little paint, make a carpenter what he ain't". I like this one best, "We do our best and caulk the rest". How's that for a company motto. I tell carpenters to check thier putty and caulk at the door. They don't like it but hey, life's a b*tch . It's better than them having to deal with me when they slather caulk the way they do. That's ugly. I like the guys who have G Contractoritis, that condition that manifests itself in the self delusion that, because they're a _General Contractor, _they know every trade as well as, if not better, than the practicing tradesman.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Whoa!!!!!!!!!!!! Joe, there you go again with the big words!!!!! Just know you are so appreciated. Your knowledge is way over my head as are your words :laughing:.

Again, Thanks to the OP for this nice thread.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

m1951mm said:


> Whoa!!!!!!!!!!!! Joe, there you go again with the big words!!!!! Just know you are so appreciated. Your knowledge is way over my head as are your words :laughing:.
> 
> Again, Thanks to the OP for this nice thread.


Remember our talk about the dictionary.:yes: Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> Yup, "a little putty, a little paint, make a carpenter what he ain't". I like this one best, "We do our best and caulk the rest". How's that for a company motto. I tell carpenters to check thier putty and caulk at the door. They don't like it but hey, life's a b*tch . It's better than them having to deal with me when they slather caulk the way they do. That's ugly. I like the guys who have G Contractoritis, that condition that manifests itself in the self delusion that, because they're a _General Contractor, _they know every trade as well as, if not better, than the practicing tradesman.


 
I guess I am lucky, no carpenters around here would touch either product, they do carpentry, we do the finish work, as it should be.

I do wish they would counter sink their brad work through.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

chrisn said:


> I guess I am lucky, no carpenters around here would touch either product, they do carpentry, we do the finish work, as it should be.
> 
> I do wish they would counter sink their brad work through.


They do it not so much for its own sake, but to hide their screwups. You can't always choose the carpenter you work behind.


----------



## mpohlabel (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok here is a few of the doors that I just decided to paint instead of adding molding for the 6 panel look. What do you guys think?? Recommendations???


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Perfect. Clean, simple- needs no more.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree, very very nice job. The look is fresh and crisp, very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> I guess I am lucky, no carpenters around here would touch either product, they do carpentry, we do the finish work, as it should be.
> 
> I do wish they would counter sink their brad work through.


*****, *****, *****. And you still think Mickey is a guy?

Countersink? What mean you by this? You wanna mess with me? This finish nail gun could nail your complaining posterior, or at least enough pieces of stretched old man flesh to this kitchen faster than anyone would hear you scream.

I don't own a countersink. I never will! Actually, I do not think I know what one looks like. I power nail trim. If you do not like it, buy your own and sink the heads of nails under the surface.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't understand ?:huh:

You ever try sanding and painting after the carpenter shoots 20 or so brads in a corner joint with about a dozen of them still sticking out?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't need your stinking nail punch!

i hope Sd is goofing. I've met that type. I carry a 55 gal drum, pump fed caulking machine for that type...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> I don't need your stinking nail punch!
> 
> i hope Sd is goofing. I've met that type. I carry a 55 gal drum, pump fed caulking machine for that type...


 
I hope so too, but am still not sure where he was going:huh:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Brushjockey said:


> I don't need your stinking nail punch!
> 
> i hope Sd is goofing. I've met that type. I carry a 55 gal drum, pump fed caulking machine for that type...


Yes SD is goofing. I carried nailsets and found the same annoyance. I hate trying to get aluminum gunned nails down just because some trim carpenter was racing or did not turn the pressure up. Of course my fave was the guy who swore he was on the job and proceeded to fire nails into extruded foam trim for a dirt cheap client. I had no trouble dealing with those nail heads. Nails protruded through the other side of the wall though and the moulding didn't seem to stick.


----------

